# Amazon to take on Apple with its own streaming music subscription service



## Betsy the Quilter

Apparently, it will be part of Prime (kind of is already) but will also be available separately for $9.99 or $10.99 a month, not sure from what it says in the article:

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/164419/20160612/new-music-streaming-service-from-amazon-to-rival-spotify-apple-music.htm

To clarify, what I read is that the package will be included in Prime, but will also now be available as a separate subscription. So people who have Prime will not have to subscribe to get something additional offered by the subscription service. And people who want to save a few bucks can pay the $99 annual fee for Prime and save a little over the monthly price. Kind of like the Prime Video subscription service recently announced.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Actually, this new service will be separate from the existing Prime Music service. It will require a separate subscription.

Even assuming the new service will have as extensive a catalog as Spotify, Amazon will have to come up with a good answer to the following question: Why should I abandon my Spotify subscription and subscribe to your new music service? Essentially, what will this new service offer me that Spotify doesn't? I often listen to Spotify all day long. Over two years I have developed hundreds of playlists on my account. Why should I switch?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Actually, this new service will be separate from the existing Prime Music service. It will require a separate subscription.


Hmmmm.... Not what I interpreted. I'll go back and re-read the articles I read.



> Even assuming the new service will have as extensive a catalog as Spotify, Amazon will have to come up with a good answer to the following question: Why should I abandon my Spotify subscription and subscribe to your new music service? Essentially, what will this new service offer me that Spotify doesn't? I often listen to Spotify all day long. Over two years I have developed hundreds of playlists on my account. Why should I switch?


And, good points about what value added there will be. I don't currently subscribe to Spotify, and certainly wouldn't pay anything on top of my Prime subscription, though I do enjoy Prime music a lot!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From AppAdvice, where I first read about it:

Http://www.appadvice.com/post/amazon-to-take-on-apple-music-with-its-own-streaming-service/715820



> news comes from Reuters (via AppleInsider), which explains that Amazon is in the process of "finalizing content licenses" for the anticipated service. This service, much like Apple Music and Spotify, should retail for $9.99-per-month, and it's expected to exist as part of Amazon's other Prime benefits (which include Amazon Instant Video and free two-day shipping). However, instead of having to cough up $10.99 or an annual $99 fee for an entire Amazon Prime subscription, the revamped Prime Music will also exist as a standalone product (much like Amazon Instant Video, which is available for a monthly fee of $8.99).


----------



## Atunah

There are a probably a lot of people like me that don't really know what Spotify is, other than having heard the name here and there. So I'd think there is a market to get those people. Since I have prime already, I am fine with what I get now. 


Only so many hours in the day to work, read, read, listen, read, watch, read.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a Pandora 'account'. Don't use it much. My husband has one as well and he does use it to listen when he's working in his shop. I don't listen to music just to be listening often unless we're traveling. And then, the Prime music is sufficient since I can access it via my phone or tablet and play it through my car speakers wired or via bluetooth. I guess it won't be bad to have more options . . . but . . . . I already had access to everything I like to listen to anyway.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From AppAdvice, where I first read about it:
> 
> Http://www.appadvice.com/post/amazon-to-take-on-apple-music-with-its-own-streaming-service/715820


Well, if that source is correct (big IF), then it's a no-brainer since I'm already an Amazon Prime member. But honestly, I don't think an expanded streaming service with 30 million+ tracks will ever be included with $99/year Prime. Possibly as an add-on subscription similar to the Amazon Video add-on subscriptions. In which case, all of the questions I raised earlier apply.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Well, if that source is correct (big IF), then it's a no-brainer since I'm already an Amazon Prime member. But honestly, I don't think an expanded streaming service with 30 million+ tracks will ever be included with $99/year Prime. Possibly as an add-on subscription similar to the Amazon Video add-on subscriptions. In which case, all of the questions I raised earlier apply.


But...I don't think the Amazon Video add-on subscription is an add-on to Prime? What Did I miss something? I thought it was something separate that offered people only the video that is part of Prime.

And the original article I posted doesn't say that Amazon is going to offer a 30-million track catalog--just that Apple and Spotify have that.

But yes, your original questions are good no matter which way it goes.

And here is the Reuters article that both other articles cite:
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-music-exclusive-idUSKCN0YW28U

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Atunah said:


> There are a probably a lot of people like me that don't really know what Spotify is, other than having heard the name here and there. So I'd think there is a market to get those people. Since I have prime already, I am fine with what I get now


Spotify is an on-demand music streaming service. In other words, you listen to any artist, album or song you want to, when you want to. You can check it out with a free account that gives you access to Spotify's full catalog (they currently claim about 30 million tracks). The free account does come with ads, and you can only stream the music. If you want to eliminate all ads and also be able to download the music to your computer or mobile device you can upgrade to a Premium account for $9.99/month. Music is streamed and downloaded at CD-quality resolution. I know this sounds like a commercial, but I've been a subscriber for about 2 years and it's really an ideal music service for me. And I really, REALLY like music.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But...I don't think the Amazon Video add-on subscription is an add-on to Prime? What am I missing? I thought it was something separate that offered people only the video that is part of Prime.


It think you might be confusing the Amazon Prime Video add-on subscriptions (such as Showtime, Starz, etc.) with the new offering of a monthly subscription to just Amazon Prime Video (a similar offering to Netflix and Hulu+).


----------



## Atunah

SeymourKopath said:


> Spotify is an on-demand music streaming service. In other words, you listen to any artist, album or song you want to, when you want to. You can check it out with a free account that gives you access to Spotify's full catalog (they currently claim about 30 million tracks). The free account does come with ads, and you can only stream the music. If you want to eliminate all ads and also be able to download the music to your computer or mobile device you can upgrade to a Premium account for $9.99/month. Music is streamed and downloaded at CD-quality resolution. I know this sounds like a commercial, but I've been a subscriber for about 2 years and it's really an ideal music service for me. And I really, REALLY like music.


Well, any artist would assume every single artist or band is part of a service. I don't think they all participate, do they? 
I don't listen to most current type music, or what is popular now so I am usually good with my CD's I put on the Amazon cloud and certain radio stations and such. We also enjoy once in a while a nice DVD audio and SACD, or whatever those things are called. Need a special player for it and hubby hunts down the rarities. Otherwise I just stream my stuff.

I would have loved such a service when I was a teenager, omg can you imagine? We were desperately trading cassettes and recording off the radio once a week for the top 10 charts. . So I can see how those services are popular. But often stuff I like wouldn't be on such services.

It also has to be easy. I will not listen to music on my phone or tablet. So if I do it has to be through the Echo or of course the Roku so it plays through our audio system. Amazon makes their stuff really easy so I can see how it would be attractive to many.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> It think you might be confusing the Amazon Prime Video add-on subscriptions (such as Showtime, Starz, etc.) with the new offering of a monthly subscription to just Amazon Prime Video (a similar offering to Netflix and Hulu+).


No, not at all, I know the difference. I'm confused by what *you* are talking about here:



SeymourKopath said:


> Possibly as an add-on subscription similar to the Amazon Video add-on subscriptions. In which case, all of the questions I raised earlier apply.


Are *you* talking about the Showtime and HBO add-ons? Which really have nothing to do with Amazon except that their apps are included in the Amazon store.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Atunah said:


> Well, any artist would assume every single artist or band is part of a service. I don't think they all participate, do they?
> I don't listen to most current type music, or what is popular now so I am usually good with my CD's I put on the Amazon cloud and certain radio stations and such. We also enjoy once in a while a nice DVD audio and SACD, or whatever those things are called. Need a special player for it and hubby hunts down the rarities. Otherwise I just stream my stuff.
> 
> I would have loved such a service when I was a teenager, omg can you imagine? We were desperately trading cassettes and recording off the radio once a week for the top 10 charts. . So I can see how those services are popular. But often stuff I like wouldn't be on such services.


Sounds like we're roughly in the same age group.  That older music still speaks to me. No music service will have every conceivable artist. But it's been rare when I draw a blank when searching for a specific artist I want to listen to. Some artists refuse to have their stuff on a streaming service and that's their right.

Like you, I remember having my little reel-to-reel tape recorder on my night stand next to my radio and recording shows for hours. I cringe when I think that those tapes are now lost forever in a landfill somewhere. I can only echo what you said: OMG, if services like Spotify were available back then! 

I recommend you give Spotify a look with a free account. It won't take long to find out if they have the artists you're most interested in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My hubby is a geezer--80, and he was delighted to find out that there is Harry Lauder music on Prime (his father's favorite).  He loves testing music from his childhood on Prime (as I do).  And the classic music that he loves.  And the folk music from the fifties and sixties.

The free Spotify has ads, doesn't it?  That would make it a non-starter in our house--hubby won't listen to ads.  So far, the Prime stations have worked out well for us--no need to pay an additional streaming fee.  Different strokes!

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, not at all, I know the difference. I'm confused by what *you* are talking about here:
> 
> Are *you* talking about the Showtime and HBO add-ons? Which really have nothing to do with Amazon except that their apps are included in the Amazon store.
> 
> Betsy


Prime Video Add-On Subscriptions: https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Video/b/ref=atv_gs_subscriptions_b?_encoding=UTF8&benefitId=default&ie=UTF8&node=2858778011

Prime Video-only monthly membership: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202036910

2 separate animals.

The Showtime and HBO apps that you mention in your last paragraph are just that: apps. They are not add-ons, as you suggest.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My hubby is a geezer--80, and he was delighted to find out that there is Harry Lauder music on Prime (his father's favorite). He loves testing music from his childhood on Prime (as I do). And the classic music that he loves. And the folk music from the fifties and sixties.
> 
> The free Spotify has ads, doesn't it? That would make it a non-starter in our house--hubby won't listen to ads. So far, the Prime stations have worked out well for us--no need to pay an additional streaming fee. Different strokes!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the free Spotify account has ads, as I mentioned earlier.

And a big Yes! to Different Strokes. The more options we consumers have, the better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Prime Video Add-On Subscriptions: https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Video/b/ref=atv_gs_subscriptions_b?_encoding=UTF8&benefitId=default&ie=UTF8&node=2858778011
> 
> Prime Video-only monthly membership: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202036910
> 
> 2 separate animals.


Yes, again, I understand totally that the Amazon Prime-Video only membership is separate from Starz, etc. But thanks, I thought one subscribed to those through their apps, not through Amazon. Good info. I never looked into it as I already got those channels through a package with my cable.

My earlier point is that I believe that the new music subscription will be similar to the Amazon Prime-Video only membership in that it will be something that is included in Prime but that people will be able to subscribe to separately who only want video or who only want to subscribe for a few months.

You apparently think it will be similar to Starz, etc? I guess we'll find out which it is!

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, again, I understand totally that the Amazon Prime-Video only membership is separate from Starz, etc. But thanks, I thought one subscribed to those through their apps, not through Amazon. Good info. I never looked into it as I already got those channels through a package with my cable.
> 
> My earlier point is that I believe that the new music subscription will be similar to the Amazon Prime-Video only membership in that it will be something that is included in Prime but that people will be able to subscribe to separately who only want video or who only want to subscribe for a few months.
> 
> You apparently think it will be similar to Starz, etc? I guess we'll find out which it is!
> 
> Betsy


I think we finally understand each other's predictions.  Always fun to speculate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> I think we finally understand each other's predictions.  Always fun to speculate.


Two members separated by a common language, LOL!

Interesting article from back in January about the then-rumored service:
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/28/10858816/amazon-subscription-music-rumor-spotify


----------



## SeymourKopath

And yet another article, this time from Reuters, with yet another opinion!

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-music-exclusive-idUSKCN0YW28U


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> And yet another article, this time from Reuters, with yet another opinion!
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-music-exclusive-idUSKCN0YW28U





Betsy the Quilter said:


> And here is the Reuters article that both other articles cite:
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-music-exclusive-idUSKCN0YW28U
> 
> Betsy


 

Some of the other articles I posted based their articles on the Reuters article.

Hopefully Amazon will have their press release soon!

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some of the other articles I posted based their articles on the Reuters article.
> 
> Hopefully Amazon will have their press release soon!


Betsy, I just noticed that you modified one of you earlier posts to include a link to this article. If I had seen that modification, I would not have posted this link. Sorry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> Betsy, I just noticed that you modified one of you earlier posts to include a link to this article. If I had seen that modification, I would not have posted this link. Sorry.


. It was there by the time you responded to my post, but perhaps not before you read it! Not trying to gaslight you, LOL! Not a problem, I'm just poking you! And perhaps others missed it, too!

The Verge article mentioned that perhaps it will be a cheaper add-on for people with Echos, which is interesting. Probably still wouldn't pay for it as we're pretty happy with Prime as it is.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

To me, the article from Reuters implies that this is a separate service and charge from Amazon Prime, but there is enough wiggle room to leave the possibility that it will be included in Prime. If it's a separate subscription, I won't be getting it, there is so much free music online (both Pandora-type things, and my own library of purchased music) that I can't see paying extra (though I do pay for a SiriusXM subscription over the air on my car radio).  The people who wrote the article may not know the whole story. We will have to see what happens!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I am not going to pay yet another fee for yet another service at this point. So if they keep in included in Prime I am happy, if not, I'll use whats there.

I just don't have enough hours in the day to use all the entertainment stuff we already pay for as it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree--only the one article seems to think it will be included in Prime, so I'm kind of thinking there will be some additional charge--maybe not as much for Prime members, or for Echo owners.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

SeymourKopath said:


> I recommend you give Spotify a look with a free account. It won't take long to find out if they have the artists you're most interested in.


I've had Pandora One (annual subscription -- no commercials) for a few years. I like it. I tried Spotify -- even premium for a month. I could not figure out how to use the "controls" (or whatever you call 'em) to the left side.  Could not. Gave up. I've heard I'm not the only one.

To play Spotify via voice, not bluetooth, through Echo, you need paid subscription. I'm guessing it would be the same for Pandora.


----------



## Rasputina

I quit using my Amazon Prime music even, I want all my music in a single app. I'm married to Apple and have an Apple Music sub. I did use my Prime music app a little bit over a year ago but it became annoying when I'm driving to have playlists in two different apps on my phone. So I quit using the Prime music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

http://time.com/4462607/amazon-music-streaming-price/


----------



## SeymourKopath

Why in the world would anyone spend a dime on this service, let alone "$4 or $5 per month?" According to the article, it only allows streaming and only on Echo devices. No downloading for offline play? No other mobile devices? There are plenty of existing free options that provide not only this limited "service," but more. It doesn't even make sense. I call BS.


----------



## DawnB

they will also have a $10 service that will work on all devices. I'm looking forward to it, I was paying Spotify $15 so I could listen on my Echo & multi phones.


----------



## SeymourKopath

DawnB said:


> they will also have a $10 service that will work on all devices. I'm looking forward to it


The rumored $10 service is similar to Apple Music, Spotify, etc. I suspect that a consumer's choice of music service will depend on many factors such as extent of catalog, ease of use, whether one is tied to a particular ecosystem and other features. I've used Spotify for a couple of years and have developed hundreds of playlists over that time. Amazon's $10 service would have to offer me a compelling reason to switch.



> I was paying Spotify $15 so I could listen on my Echo & multi phones.


I've been paying $10 per month. What extras do you get for $15 per month? Is that a family plan? What are its features?


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm confused about some things re playing Amazon music in general. I have been using the Amazon Music app. Like it for the most part. I've uploaded a number of my albums from iTunes into the Amazon Music cloud so I can play them by voice request on my Echo*S*. A lot of music is available *now* from Amazon to play via Echo. I guess the music available isn't constant. If you request "shuffle Frank Sinatra from Prime Music" (or any halfway popular artist), you get plenty of music. I don't have Spotify or Apple Music, but I do have Pandora One (annual premium) which I like and play via Echo. Echo is still a little touchy in words you use to request certain music.

I am interested in exactly what is coming.


----------



## DawnB

SeymourKopath said:


> I've been paying $10 per month. What extras do you get for $15 per month? Is that a family plan? What are its features?


$15 is for 2 people since with spotify only allows 1 device to be logged in at a time unless you get a family plan


----------

